# Burstner high level panel removal



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

High level panel on rear of Nexxo has a split at right hand end.
It may sound odd but I believe the panel may be bonded on around it's edge and has filled with water and the split is actually frost damage.
For sure, there is more holding it up than just the 2 concealed screws.
I have reached up and pressed the split and water seeped out.
I keep the front wheels on ramps and rain runs off the roof at this corner so if it could fill with water it would.

Has anyone removed one of these panels. Any tips ??


















andytw


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ABS panels such as this one are usually held on by concealed serrated clips.
It's a case of prise them off VERY CAREFULLY using brute force.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In the first instance, I would be inclined to drill a 3mm hole at each end/side to let the water out, then when the weather actually improves get a better look at it, I doubt it will be stuck on as there would be no need for the screws.

Maybe once empty, see if the split will mend with a drop of superglue, then maybe even live with it if it looks okay & just poke the 3mm holes every now and then.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes a hole in the end is a good idea, thanks. I presumed it was stuck with sealant or with tape to have made it watertight. Prior to this damage it used to sprout growths, algae etc., from the top, always needed a good clean. I think it is a small oasis.


----------

